# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  Ασυρματος φωτισμος προβλημα

## gponiris

Καλησπερα σας.
Εχω ενα ασυρματο τηλεκοντρολ με 3δεκτες.
Παταω τα κουμπια ενα ενα και ενω αναβουν τα λεντ διπλα τους(εκτος απο το 3off) δεν δινει σημα να αναψουν τα φωτα.
Παλιοτερα με επιμονα πατηματα υπηρχε ανταποκριση.
Αλλαξα μπαταρια.
Παραθετω μερικες φωτο απο τα εσωτερικα τηλεκοντρολ και δεκτων.

100_8777.jpg100_8778.jpg100_8779.jpg100_8780.jpg100_8784.jpg

----------


## gponiris

100_8785.jpg100_8786.jpg100_8787.jpg100_8791.jpg100_8788.jpg

----------


## katmadas

το ρελε φαινεται καρβουνιασμενο.
το τσεκαρες?
η ασφαλεια ειναι ενταξει?
ποσο ρευμα τραβαν τα λεντ?

γενικα ποια ειναι η ερωτηση?δεν ρωτας κατι...

----------


## FILMAN

Ποια "LED δίπλα τους"; Ένα LED έχει το τηλεχειριστήριο. Αν με κάποιο κουμπί δεν ανάβει, πιθανότατα το μπουτόν θέλει αλλαγή.

Επειδή βλέπω μαυρίσματα - καψίματα στους δέκτες, έλεγξε:

Τα ρελέ
Τις ασφάλειες
Τις όρθιες αντιστάσεις των 2W αν είναι καμμένες
Τους μεγάλους κόκκινους πυκνωτές αν έχουν σκάσει ή έχουν πεσμένη χωρητικότητα

Επίσης αν έχουν πειραχτεί οι διευθύνσεις των ολοκληρωμένων το σύστημα δεν θα δουλεύει.

----------


## gponiris

Παιδες μην με παρεξηγησετε,αλλα δεν καταλαβαινω τιποτα απο αυτα που λετε  :Smile:  
Ειμαι αρχαριος με μηδεν γνωσεις ηλεκτρονικης
Εχω ενα πολυμετρο και ενα κολλητηρι σαν οπλα και θελω να τα ελενξω ολα αυτα που λετε.
Πως το κανω ομως?(Τα βασικα τουλαχιστον να ελενξω απο αυτα που ειπατε,αν οχι ολα)

Κatmadas η ερωτηση ειναι: γιατι δεν δουλευουν?
FILMAN οταν λεω λεντ εννοω τα κοκκινα λαμπακια που εχει διπλα σε καθε κουμπι

----------


## FILMAN

Μα *δεν έχει* πολλά κόκκινα λαμπάκια, ένα δίπλα σε κάθε κουμπί. *Ένα* λαμπάκι έχει όλο κι όλο, ένα για όλα τα κουμπιά.

Αν έχεις μηδενικές γνώσεις ηλεκτρονικής δεν νομίζω να μπορέσεις να κάνεις κάτι, πρέπει να τα δει κάποιος που ξέρει 5 πράγματα.

Πάντως να ξέρεις δεν είναι και ό,τι πιο αξιόπιστο...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> οταν λεω λεντ εννοω τα κοκκινα λαμπακια που εχει διπλα σε καθε κουμπι


Αυτά εννοείς "λαμπάκια" δίπλα στα κουμπιά?
http://e-lektronikos.blogspot.gr/201...-schottky.html
Τι φορτίο άναβες με αυτό το τηλεχειριστήριο γιατί το ρελε για να έγινε έτσι μάλλον το υπερφόρτωσες πέραν τις προδιαγραφές .

----------


## gponiris

filman εχεις δικιο.ενα ειναι το λαμπακι.απλα ειχα σαν εικονα αυτο που λεει ο κυριακιδης και τα μπερδεψα.

κυριακιδης ειχα συνδεσει 2λαμπες φθοριου των 12watt στο καθενα.Αυτο εφταιγε?
Ποιο ειναι το ρελε?(Δειξε μου στη φωτο αν μπορεις και πες μου αν μπορω να το αντικαταστησω)
Πως να μετρησω τις ασφαλειες με το πολυμετρο?

YΓ.Οι φωτο που εχω βγαλει ειναι απο το τηλεχειριστηριο και απο τα τρια εσωτερικα των δεκτων

----------


## FILMAN

Γιάννη αν ρωτάς ποιο είναι το ρελέ και πώς μετράμε τις ασφάλειες με πολύμετρο, νομίζω δεν έχεις πολλές πιθανότητες να προχωρήσεις σε μια αποτελεσματική επισκευή... Το ρελέ είναι το μεγάλο μαύρο κουτάκι και την ασφάλεια την ελέγχεις βάζοντας το πολύμετρο στη χαμηλότερη κλίμακα αντιστάσεων... Αν δεις ένδειξη κοντά στα 0Ω είναι καλή, αν δεις ανοιχτό κύκλωμα, είναι καμμένη...

----------


## gponiris

> Γιάννη αν ρωτάς ποιο είναι το ρελέ και πώς μετράμε τις ασφάλειες με πολύμετρο, νομίζω δεν έχεις πολλές πιθανότητες να προχωρήσεις σε μια αποτελεσματική επισκευή... Το ρελέ είναι το μεγάλο μαύρο κουτάκι και την ασφάλεια την ελέγχεις βάζοντας το πολύμετρο στη χαμηλότερη κλίμακα αντιστάσεων... Αν δεις ένδειξη κοντά στα 0Ω είναι καλή, αν δεις ανοιχτό κύκλωμα, είναι καμμένη...


Φιλιππε αν δεν ρωτησω δεν θα μαθω.Και αν δεν μαθω δεν θα τολμησω να φτιαξω.Και αν δεν τολμησω να φτιαξω θα με πεταξουν απο το σαιτ  :hahahha: 
Ολα ειναι θεμα υπομονης λοιπον για να δουμε αν η επαγγελματικη γνωση συνανταει τελικα την ερασιτεχνικη (στην δικη μου περιπτωση την αρχαρια).
Αν καταλαβα καλα το ρελε ειναι το μαυρο κουτακι(γραφει heli shun) που εκανε και το σημαδι στο κουτι(προκειται για τον 1ο δεκτη) 
η ασφαλεια στα 2KΩ βγαζει τιμες που ανεβοκατεβαινουν

Υγ.Θα ηθελα να χρησιμοποιειτε τις φωτος μου και να μου δειχνετε εκει πανω για τα πραγματα που πρεπει να ελενξω και με την ονομασια τους.Πιστευω θα βοηθησει και τους επομενους με παρομοιο προβλημα

----------


## FILMAN

Γεφυρώνοντας τα καλώδια του πολυμέτρου όταν είναι στην κλίμακα των 2kΩ, η ένδειξη στην οθόνη γίνεται 0; Αν ναι, η ασφάλεια που δοκίμαζες ήταν καμένη, αν όχι, το πολύμετρο έχει πρόβλημα. Το ρελέ είναι αυτό που λες.

----------


## gponiris

Τελικα τα πηγα ανακυκλωση και πηρα παλι τελε με πριζες αυτη τη φορα.
Το μονο θεμα που δημιουργειται ειναι οτι σταματησε να ανταποκρινεται το ον οφ στο νουμερο 3της πριζας,ενω τα φωτακια τους τα κοκκινα αναβουν οταν πατιουνται τα αντιστοιχα κουμπια.Ελενξα και τις ασφαλειες στην πριζα και ειναι οκ.Τι μπορει να φταιει?Εβγαλα και 2φωτογραφιες εσωτερικες του μπουτον
20170509_024620.jpg20170509_024427.jpg20170509_024422.jpg

----------


## ezizu

Πολύ πιθανόν το πρόβλημα να είναι στο κύκλωμα της πρίζας και όχι στο remote control.

----------


## chipakos-original

Πριν από 10 χρόνια μου είχαν φέρει ένα ίδιο σύστημα τηλεχειρισμού για φτιάξιμο μόνο που στο κάτω μέρος είχε τυπωμένη μία άλλη εταιρία γνωστή για τα ηλεκτρονικά που πουλάει εδώ στην Ελλάδα. Τελικά φτιάξαμε τον ένα τηλεχειρισμό απ τους τρεις μιας και η κατασκευή τους είναι πολύ πρόχειρη και καθόλου αξιόπιστη. Στην εταιρία που το έδωσε ο φίλος για επισκευή ούτε που το δέχτηκαν παρόλο που υποτίθεται ότι επισκευάζουν κι όλας. Νόμιζα ότι οι κινέζοι που το κατασκευάζουν θα το είχαν βελτιώσει μέχρι σήμερα.

----------

